# Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?



## Wowbagger (5. Oktober 2009)

*Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Hallo Leute!

Meine Wasserkühlung ist seit der letzten Änderung undicht.

Zwar nur minimal, dh. ca. 0,5 mm weniger Wasser im AGB pro 4-6 Stunden Betrieb, aber sie ist undicht.

Habt ihr irgendwelche Tricks auf Lager, mit denen ich der Undichten Stelle auf die Schliche kommen kann?

Wasserbildung habe ich noch nicht entdeckt, das liegt wahrscheinlich daran dass der Austritt so gering ist dass das Wasser vorher verdampft, bevor es sich sammelt.

Welche Vorgehensweise wäre denn ratsam eurer Meinung nach?


----------



## Parnshion (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Also, ich glaube nicht dass man dir hier jetzt weiter helfen kann. Du musst erstmal feststellen wo und wie die Undichtheit ist. Notfalls komplett abbauen und einzeln nachprüfen.
Vielleicht besteht gar keine Undichtheit weil das Wasser weniger wird wenn die ganzen Blasen im Kreislauf mit der Zeit verschwindet.


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Auch wenn es in diesem Fall nicht hilft, aber solche Situationen sind sehr schnell gelöst, wenn man einen UV Zusatz im Wasser hat. (auch der Einzige, echte Vorteil von dem Zeug)


----------



## _hellgate_ (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

0.5mm sind ja auch nicht die wlt beobachte mal weiter vorallem die anschlüsse und co


----------



## Saab-FAN (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Die Anschlüsse sind in der Tat eine ziemlich ärgerliche Schwachstelle. 
Ich hatte das mit meinem CPU-Kühler: Mit ner Eheim war alles dicht, als ich die Laing eingebaut habe, hatte ich beinahe nen Springbrunnen am CPU-Kühler, der meine 9600GT geflutet hat (glüchlicherweise lief die hinterher noch). 
Ich hab das abgestellt bekommen, indem ich mit ner Rohrzange (ich weiß, nix gut für Plexi, aber klappte zum glück) den Anschluss nachgezogen hab. Hab dann später kleine Plexiglas-Bruchstücke im Filter gefunden, die wohl das Gewinde blockiert hatten. 
Btw. einer der Gründe, warum ich jetzt wieder Luftkühlung hab.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Oder es liegt einfach daran, dass noch Luft im System ist/war und dadurch der Stand im AGB sich ändert. Seit wann läuft sie denn schon? Ich hatte erst nach etwa zwei Tagen mein System absolut blasenfrei!


----------



## Ska1i (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

An alle Anschlüsse etwas Klopapier kleben (mit Tesa) und gucken, wo es feucht wird... Ist zwar etwas fummelig, aber damit müsste die stelle zu finden sein...


----------



## Wowbagger (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Also Luft kann ich definitiv ausschließen, das System läuft nun ca. 3 Wochen.
Insgesamt fehlt nun 1 cm seit dieser Zeit.
Ich habe so ein gelbgrünes Kühlwasser, kann aber nirgends eingetrocknete Frabreste erkennen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht ob man die bei so geringen Mengen sehen würde.

Ich werde jetzt mal den Klopapiertest versuchen, obwohl ich glaube, dass hierfür die Austrittsmenge zu gering ist.

Mal sehen....


----------



## ZeroToxin (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

hmmm.. mir isses bei mir aufgefallen nachdem der boden vom HAF932 und der fußboden darunter unter wasser stand xD

bei mir war es der XSPC AGB der undicht an der schweißstelle war.

also einfach ma schaun ob du irgendwo im tower wasser stehn hast


----------



## Madz (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Hast du eine UV Kathode?


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

3 Wochen?! ich dachte auch das mein System komlet entlüftet ist aber als icg ihn umgestellt hatte habe ich noch mal ca. 100ml nach füllen durfen nach dem Start. Vorher alles versuch kam nichts, und nur durch das umstellen kam die letzte Luft raus. Einfach noch mal versuchen alles zu entlüften, drehen und schütteln.


----------



## Bu11et (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Das gleiche Problem hab ich mit meiner neuen WaKü auch. Ber mir wurde gesagt, dass halt an der Luft liegt, die im AGB ist und erst mit der Zeit nach oben steigt. Was noch ein Grund sein könnte, dass das Wasser defundiert. Waurde mir von einer erfahrernen Person ausm Forum gesagt (möchte keinen Namen nennen). MAl ne andere Frage seid wann hast du das den festgestelt/wie lange beobachst du dies schon?


----------



## cami (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Posts gelesen.. wenn die Idee schon genannt wurde.. sry

Du könntest auch die Anschlüsse etc.. mit Wc- Papier umwickeln und schauen ob es dann irgendwo nass oder feucht ist. Wenn ja, ist der Fall klar, wenn nein wird es wohl dicht sein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

es kann ja nicht viel sein da noch nichts ausgefallen ist. aber welche Pumpe Hast du? eine Laing und dann auch den Deckel gewechselt?


----------



## Wowbagger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Also die Luft hab ich sicher draussen, denn diese schüttel und Schräglagentricks hab ich gemacht.
Außerdem habe ich das Problem erst seit meiner Bastelei vor ca. 3 Wochen.

Die Vorgeschichte ist dass ich eine Auqastream XT Pumpe hatte, bei der die Elektronik für die Lüfterregelung gesponnen hat --> Garantieaustausch.
Seit dem Einbau der Neuen fällt mir das nun auf.
Dabei habe ich die Anschlüsse für Pumpe, AGB, Durchflusssensor und Abkoppelung nach Außen neu montiert.
CPU, Kühler und GraKa blieben unberührt.
Beim Wiedereinbau hatte ich eine undichte Stelle beim Pumpenausgang, da der Dichtungsring schon etwas zusammengedrückt war. Das tropfte ziemlich gut sichtbar und schnell.
Abhilfe --> Teflonband um das Gewinde gewickelt. Damit habe ich auch eine 4 BAR Wasserleitung dicht bekommen.
Glaube also nicht dass hier das Problem wäre. Außerdem ist dies die einzige Stelle, die wirklich perfekte Sicht auf die mögliche Austrittsstelle bietet.

Aber was weiß ich.....

Klopapier hat leider nichts gebracht. Wahrscheinlich wegen zu geringer Austrittsmenge.
Ich probiere jetzt mal die verdächtigen Stellen mit Plastikfolie abzudichten, damit ich sehe unter welcher Folie sich Kondenswasser bildet.
Vielleicht bringt das etwas.

@MADZ
Meinst du sowas?
KALT-KATHODEN LAMPE UV/DUNKEL BLAU im Conrad Online Shop

Das wäre evtl. dann der nächste Versuch.
Die Frage ist nur wie gut die Farbe leuchtet, wenn das so gut funktioniert dass man auch vertrocknete Stellen findet, dann hat dieses UV Zeug doch einen Sinn für mich.
Hatte es eigentlich nur deshalb reingegeben, weil die Mischung die ich vorher hatte aus irgend einem Grund kleine Flocken gebildet hat.

Danke mal für eure Ratschläge, ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## speedymike (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

also auf dem klopapier müsstest du auch einen sehr sehr kleinen tropfen sehen. sonst probiers mal mit löschpapier!


----------



## DaxTrose (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Ich habe auch mal eine Pumpe mit Teflonband abgedichtet und dabei leider das Gewinde zu oft umwickelt. Dabei ist dann das Innengewinde der Pumpe gerissen und sie war nicht mehr dicht. Vielleicht ist bei Dir das gleiche passiert, nur, dass vielleicht alles in die Pumpe, bzw. ins Pumpengehäuse läuft. das würde erklären, warum Du nirgends Flüssigkeit siehst!


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

daraugf wollt ich hinaus, das man das in der Pumpe nicht sieht und die Pumpen können eine Menge Wasser ab. hasse mal meine Laing habl geflutet und nichts, die lief einfach weiter als ob nichts wär.


----------



## Madz (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Genau sowas. Aber nicht zu dem Wucherpreis. Anderswo bekommt man dafür 4 Stück.


----------



## Wowbagger (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Oh mein Gott!! 

Hört sofort auf damit so etwas zu sagen!!!

Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht recht damit, obwohl wenn ichs mir recht überlege, klingt das recht logisch.
Da ich aber jetzt 3 Tage nicht da bin und mir das heute nicht mehr antun will, muß die Diagnose bis zum WE warten.

Und wenn das mit der Pumpe stimmt, dann geb ich euch die Schuld!


----------



## 0Martin21 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Wie immer!


----------



## DaxTrose (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Wenn es Dich beruhigt, dann gib mir die Schuld!


----------



## Ska1i (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Dann kannste die Pumpe wieder einschicken. Ich hoffe, dass es auf Kulanz abgewickelt wird


----------



## in-vino-veritas (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Wasserkühlung ist undicht, aber wo?*

Hast du mal ein Bild vom Aufbau?


----------

